# Disneyland Paris



## Brynick (10 May 2005)

Hi all,
Can anyone tell me if there is a bus that goes from CDG airport in Paris direct to Disney, if so how much does it cost for adults and children. Thanks a million


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 May 2005)

Not as far as I know. But I'd say your best option is to take the RER from CDG to Châtelet-Les-Halles and from there just cross a platform and switch to the A4 line out to Disneyland. The train station is directly beneath the main entrance to the park; it's even closer than the (expensive) carparks. Kids/luggage will dictate a lot of things, but it's no more stressful than getting a bus (and less subject to traffic jams, etc.)

Dunno how much it'll cost exactly, but - French permitting - you could check out their website (and/or download a map here, so you'll see what I'm talking about...)

_Bon voyage..._


----------



## Unregistered (10 May 2005)

There is a Disneyland coach right from outside CDG to the Disney hotels, costing 14 euro per adult and 11.50 per child or thereabouts if the ol memory serves me right.  We used it twice on previous visits and it runs maybe every 20 or 30 minutes or so. http://www.disneylandparis.com/uk/good_to_know/access_and_times/paris_airports.htm  should help a bit.


----------



## Decani (11 May 2005)

How long does that journey take? And are they return tickets? We were contemplating taking the TGV to Marne La Vallée (12 minutes) even though it is a bit pricey (about €75 return for 2 adults and 2 kids).


----------



## Brynick (11 May 2005)

Decani,

Not sure how long the bus journey takes but those prices are one way, all of a sudden €75 looks good value for money if it only takes 12 minutes. It works out €100 return for 2 Adults & 2 Kids on the bus. 

Can you book the TGV tickets on-line or is it cheaper to buy them when you are at the station?

Thanks


----------



## Unregistered (11 May 2005)

It took best part of an hour depending on traffic I think on the shuttle coach to Disneyland.  Other way sure sounds faster and cheaper!


----------



## C2H5OH (11 May 2005)

I made the trip in March and found the bus service to be excellent.
They have a site  [broken link removed]
I looked in to the option of transfer by train but decided on the bus for a number of reasons:
Aer lingus fly to terminal 1 and the bus pickup point is  directly outside terminal 1  gate 16 ? (not 100% sure)
I believe the train service is in terminal 2 which means  a tranfer to terminal 2 to get the train.
The bus service drops you directly to the door of your hotel if you are staying at a disney hotel or some Disney selected : Movenpick, my travel Explorers, Kyriad and 1 other?. The return trip needs to be booked on your arrival at the hotel  and again the pickup is directly at your hotel.
If you get the train, you will still have to get the short free  bus transfer from the train station to your hotel. If you book your tickets in advance for the train, I  believe you are tied to the train time that you book. I looked at the booking site  for the train and it seemed to me that you book a specified time with seat numbers.  Not sure what would happen if your flight was delayed.
 I decided that although the bus may seem to take longer (I don't think it does), it was a lot less hassle with children and bags.
 If you have 7 -8 people you might be better getting   a large minibus style taxi from outside terminal 1.  They were touting for fares when I was waiting for the bus( don't think they are supposed to).  He wanted 90 euro but in my case the bus was 75 euro.
Hope this helps  and if you have any further ?'s  post them.


----------



## Decani (11 May 2005)

Brynick said:
			
		

> Can you book the TGV tickets on-line or is it cheaper to buy them when you are at the station?


Up to 2 months in advance using the  website. It's not something I've done before but we've got a Parisienne in the office who recommends it. We're booked into the Holiday Inn. Saved nearly €1000 for a 3 night stay by booking directly with the hotel as opposed to through the Disney website  They have a free bus which goes from the station to the hotel.


----------



## Decani (11 May 2005)

Should probably also say that there is already a sticky/key post for Eurodisney/Parc Asterix . Maybe a mod can merge.


----------



## Unregistered (12 May 2005)

Just on the subject of booking SNCF train in France, it pays to check well before actually booking.  We wanted to travel Paris to Rennes and most times I check it gave it at 100 euro one way (no joking).  Then they put in Joker Fare I think they are called and we got it for 20 euro, exact same train, seats, etc.  And yep I prefer get off the plane, stroll to the door and climb on the bus if you got weary kids who just can't wait to get on those rides ASAP!


----------



## Bonafide (26 Jan 2007)

So is the bus still available? Price for 2 adults and 2 children €100 return?

Does anyone know how much a taxi from CDG to the Disney Land Paris return should be?


----------



## hansov (26 Jan 2007)

Yep the bus still runs. Took it in December 2 adults and 2 kids. Off the top of my head I cannot remember the cost but its a good service to your hotel. However take care on the way back and give yourself plenty of time. We were the first drop off but the last pickup (Newport Bay Hotel). On our return the bus was full save for 4 seats (phew!) so might be an idea to get an earlier one than you think you need.


----------



## ROSS (27 Jan 2007)

We are going in April and have booked a private minibus transfer with RSTransport. For 3 adults and 3 kids it is costing around €170 return. Well worth it if you ask me - 3 small kids and luggage - the less pulling and dragging the better. haven't used them before but come well recommended on www.disboards.com see Disneyland Paris forum - fantastic resource and very friendly people !


----------



## 1carrot2 (28 Jan 2007)

I went in October last year - 2 adults, 2 children (4&2). Took the TGV (fast train) directly from CDG to Disneyland's Marne-la-Vallee station. It takes 10 minutes!! It cost approx €95 return for the whole family. I booked it on-line: http://www.tgv.com/UK/index.php. 
I would highly recommend it. The only issue is that the TGV station in CDG is in another terminal which is a 10 minute free shuttle bus ride away. There was a delay getting our buggy off the plane and we ended up missing the TGV we had booked. However, the service is quite regular and they simply changed our tickets without fuss.


----------



## eliza (28 Jan 2007)

I have used both the TGV and the VEA shuttle buses to go from CDG to Disneyland and, personally, I think the shuttle buses are the cheaper and more convenient option of the two, especially if you have small children in tow.

For instance, if you arrive on an Aer Lingus flight at Terminal 1, taking the TGV from CDG to Disneyland involves:
1. Stepping a shuttle bus at Terminal 1 to Terminal 2. Due to road works this journey could take 30mins.
2. Making your way to the the TGV station at Terminal 2, which involves going down 5 floors, and lifts don't always operate!
3. Waiting for a TGV - TGV go every two hours or so * 
4. Getting the TGV to Disney - this journey takes 15mins. 
5. Climbing up one flight of stairs at Disney and walking out to the bus stop. 
6. Stepping on a shuttle bus to the hotel. 

*http://www.bonjourlafrance.net/franc...e_toulouse.htm


In comparison, taking a VEA shuttle involves:
1. Stepping on a VEA shutltle bus at Terminal 1 to be dropped at the hotel door 45mins later. Due to road works this journey could take 60mins.
Buses leave every 30mins.


----------



## Bonafide (30 Jan 2007)

What is the cost of the bus for say an adult and a child?

Has anyone gotten a taxi? What should I expect to pay?


----------



## hansov (30 Jan 2007)

Have a look here: [broken link removed]


----------



## Bonafide (1 Feb 2007)

Thanks for that - I notice that on the timetable only some of the busses go to all hotels (Holiday Inn, Kyriad etc.) are not included in the regular trip but the timetable states the following

"Departures in bold type, are direct shuttles from Roissy Charles de Gaulle
to the Selected Hotels (Kyriad Hotel, Holiday Inn, Dream Castle Hotel,
MyTravel's Explorer).
You can also take the other shuttles to go to the Selected Hotels, but you will have to take the Line 54 Pep's connection (free journey) at Chessy Coach Station."

Has anyone any experience of this connection? Where to get off for this connection?


----------



## hansov (1 Feb 2007)

Bonafide said:


> You can also take the other shuttles to go to the Selected Hotels, but you will have to take the Line 54 Pep's connection (free journey) at Chessy Coach Station."


 Chessy Coach Station is the Busaras  of Disney. All (AFAIK) coaches, buses go there and its right beside the train station.


----------



## Bonafide (1 Feb 2007)

Thanks for that everyone.


----------



## Ravima (1 Feb 2007)

taxi, loads of them, cost about €70 from airport to hotel. Advantage of taxi, is driver will stop at shop/petrol station, where you can buy water and other food and drinks. reccomended to buy drinks in shop/duty free rather than in hotel/disney.

pint of beer = €6.90


----------



## breener (20 Feb 2007)

Heya All,

Going over to DP next week + staying in the Holiday Inn.   Gonna get the bus as per Info within here... Could anyone confirm IF there return fair is cheaper??  It says E16 for a single but no mention of a Return Offer.

2nd Query:  Heard of a few people saying there was a Big Shopping Centre close to Marne La Valle... Does anyone know exactly where it is and If the G/f will have plenty of shops to search in???

Any help Appreciated..

G


----------



## hansov (20 Feb 2007)

Loads of shops in the shopping centre one stop (2 mins) away from Disney. There's a shopping centre and outside of that is the outlet village. About 1.80 on the train each way. AFAIK the return fare from CDG = 2 single fares so no advantage. And BTW a ticket does not guarantee you a seat on the bus - if its full when it gets to your hotel you have to wait for the next one so leave yourself plenty of time on the way home.


----------



## peno (26 Feb 2007)

I'm currently thinking of the best way from CDG to disney.
I'm travellign AIR France and thought this brought me into terminal 2. Can anyone confirm waht terminal Air France land in from Dublin?


----------



## TarfHead (25 Mar 2007)

Just back after a short break & want to leave some observations.

The Disney shuttle would have been, for 2 aduts & 2 children, €58 each way, CDG to Holiday Inn. We chose to use a private service for €75 each way. This has 2 advantages - potentially less waiting at CDG for next available shuttle and, on return, we could spend more of Saturday at the park and not have to return to hotel for last Disney shuttle.

We arrived Wednesday and queue times were 15/30 minutes. On Saturday they were 45/90 minutes so avoid weekend if you can.

I thought we could be 'clever' and get Fastpass tickets for concurrent times, but the Disney ticketing system is wise to that.

Eating at the park, and at Disney Village, is very expensive for what you get. I had heard this before going but it's still a slap in the face when you see the cost of what you get. We ate in the Rainforest Cafe and I paid about €18 for a very average burger. And €3.80 for a glass of Coke. 

In the Holiday Inn, The cost of a pint of draught Carlsberg was €7.00.

We had talked about spending the last day in Val d'Europe or even a day trip to central Paris but we would have missed out on some Park stuff, so IMHO you need at least 3 days to do justice to the Park & Studios.

Our kids are 6 & 4 and they loved it all and never got tired or cranky. The weather was cold, then wet but that didn't spoil it for them, or us.


----------



## ROSS (26 Mar 2007)

That's great Tarfhead - thanks for the info.
We are going for 5 nights starting April 1st so currently finalising a strategy. Can you expain about the fastpasses. I was intending to do a run around of the FP rides immediately after entry but are you saying you can only hold one FP at a time ?
My 2 lads are 4 & 7 - similar ages to yours - any tips on that front ? 
Great to hear no crankiness !!
I agree 100% about the cost - it seems very expensive and no matter how much you brace yourself, nobody likes getting done !
We will probably go to DLP on the  Mon, Tues & Thurs with a day trip to Paris on Weds. We are staying in Val d'Europe so hope to squeeze in Sealife and a bit of shopping for the ladies. 
The only thing out of our control is the weather so fingers crossed.

With regard to previous poster's query re CDG, we too are flying with AF and it is into terminal 2F.


----------



## TarfHead (26 Mar 2007)

ROSS said:


> Can you expain about the fastpasses. I was intending to do a run around of the FP rides immediately after entry but are you saying you can only hold one FP at a time ?



You can only hold one Fastpass for one Park ticket at a time. At 2pm we used all 4 of our Park tickets for Fastpass Buzz Lightyear tickets for 3 to 3:30. I then went to see if I could get a Fastpass for Space Mountain for me. Instead of getting a Fastpass, I got a ticket with a message that since I currently had a Fastpass ticket, I wouldn't be able to get another until, IIRC, the end time of the Buzz Lightyear ticket, i.e. 3:30. If I had known this I would have got 3 Fastpass tickets for Buzz and used the other Park ticket to get a Fastpass ticket for Space Mountain.
Hope that makes sense ?



ROSS said:


> My 2 lads are 4 & 7 - similar ages to yours - any tips on that front ?



Some rides have a height restriction so if your 4yo can't do it then 1 adult needs to stay back.

Also on Day 1 we watched the main parade. On Days 2 & 3 that time (4pm) was the best time to get on a popular ride as most other people were watching the parade, e.g. we did the Pirates of the Caribbean ride while the parade was on. When we finished, we were let go again as there was no-one waiting to get on.



ROSS said:


> We will probably go to DLP on the  Mon, Tues & Thurs with a day trip to Paris on Weds. We are staying in Val d'Europe so hope to squeeze in Sealife and a bit of shopping for the ladies.



I would guess that Thursday in the Park will be busier than Wednesday so maybe use Thursday for your non-Disney excursion ?


----------



## peno (26 Mar 2007)

"You can only hold one Fastpass for one Park ticket at a time. At 2pm we used all 4 of our Park tickets for Fastpass Buzz Lightyear tickets for 3 to 3:30. I then went to see if I could get a Fastpass for Space Mountain for me. Instead of getting a Fastpass, I got a ticket with a message that since I currently had a Fastpass ticket, I wouldn't be able to get another until, IIRC, the end time of the Buzz Lightyear ticket, i.e. 3:30. If I had known this I would have got 3 Fastpass tickets for Buzz and used the other Park ticket to get a Fastpass ticket for Space Mountain."

Not sure about this I was there last week. On the saturday I went around Big Thunder , Peter Pan, Buzz Lightyear and space mountain and got fast pass for each ride for later in the day using the same tickets. All times were close enough but my wallet was full with the passes for each ride for the family.


----------



## TarfHead (26 Mar 2007)

peno said:


> Not sure about this I was there last week. On the saturday I went around Big Thunder , Peter Pan, Buzz Lightyear and space mountain and got fast pass for each ride for later in the day using the same tickets. All times were close enough but my wallet was full with the passes for each ride for the family.



My experience is different. I saw others getting the same 'rejection' on the day (Saturday 24 March).


----------



## ROSS (26 Mar 2007)

Agree regarding doing the parade on day one and getting it out of the way. I have checked out the height restrictions, cheers.

Thursday is our last day which we hope to use for just mopping up anything we missed previously and of course doing the favourites one last time. Point taken re being busier but we couldnt possibly do 3 days in a row at DLP and then go to the city on our last day ?? early flight back on Fri.


----------



## KCT (27 Mar 2007)

Just back from DLP and can really recommend the TGV from CDG to Marne la Vallee station. It took about 10 minutes and cost €54 return for 2 adults & 3 yr old. Stayed at the Holiday Inn so just hopped on the courtesy bus at the station, very handy.


----------



## sascoco (27 Mar 2007)

just want to say one thing "dont abuse fastpass" it runs out of tickets when busy and i have seen people give away and dump fastpass tickets when queuing for shows, food etc.


----------

